# Upgrade 80's Peugeot to Ultegra or 105?



## cobrahack (Aug 15, 2012)

Upgrade Late 80's Peugeot
Is this possible. I'm hoping to get some good advice on upgrading a vintage Peugeot Bordeaux 12 Vitesses. Bought it in the late 80's early 90's. Anyone know if an Ultegra 6600 or 6700 group is compatible? What other group options do I have? Any help would be appreciated. This bike still has the original low end components.

Thanks,

Cobrahack


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Not compatible in every sense of the word. Forget it if you value your sanity and money.


----------



## tenkerman (Feb 16, 2012)

Your best option is to sell it on Craigslist for way more than it is worth to some hipster that will make a single speed out of it and put the funds toward a newer bike.


----------



## joshhan (Jan 9, 2012)

tenkerman said:


> Your best option is to sell it on Craigslist for way more than it is worth to some hipster that will make a single speed out of it and put the funds toward a newer bike.


*Ahem*, not necessarily a single speed, more likely a fixie.  Or maybe a flip flop hub depending on how dedicated he is to his hipster-craft.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

I'm not sure I completely agree with the discouraging comments. Changing out the whole "group" would mean a number of compatibility issues with bb threading, etc, but If you want modern shifting, you'd need levers, rear derailleur, rear wheel, cassette. The old crank and chainwheels might give you trouble with a 10-speed chain, but maybe not,

And speaking as a decidedly non-hip person who loves to do conversions on old bikes, that frame would make a wonderful fixie ;-)


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

yeah, the only really problematic part(s) would be the crank and bb. you can easily spread the frame to accept the wider cassette hub. you'd need:

shifters (w/ cables/housing)
rear derailleur
rear wheel
cassette 
chain 

you might find your front derailleur works ok w/ the shimano shifter, but maybe not. you might end up needing a new one.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

cxwrench said:


> yeah, the only really problematic part(s) would be the crank and bb. you can easily spread the frame to accept the wider cassette hub.


Can't argue with that, but my discouraging comment was based more on the reality of what you're going to wind up with for the time and money spent.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

wim said:


> Can't argue with that, but my discouraging comment was based more on the reality of what you're going to wind up with for the time and money spent.


That's a fair point. I certainly wouldn't buy anything higher than 105 for it, and Tiagra would make more sense. If you really liked the frame, it would be worth some money, but not too much, to get integrated levers and several more cogs. I wouldn't think of it as an "upgrade" in terms of parts quality


----------

